# Scarlet due Yesterday <anxiously waiting>



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

I am driving everyone crazy with my goat talk I believe. I thought my precious girl was surely going to kid before now. This is my first time and her 2nd. Her ligs feel gone to me and she has lost her mucous plug she lost it last Thursday. She has been pawing and such for a week!!! <hair pulling on my part> today she looks like her belly dropped more and her ligs are gone and she had some scant mucous streaming. I am ready for kids!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

sounds like your getting closer


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

I sure hope so!!! I feel like a husband must feel outside the delivery room! Lol here are some pics














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Any guesses on how many are in there? I am hoping for two!! She had two does the first time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd guess two or 3.  Hard to tell without a front or rear picture. She does look like she's dropped some. :thumb: 

Her udder doesn't look real full to me... Most of my does will fill their udder 24 hours before kidding, but some wait until they are in labor. When her udder is full or "strutted" it will look and feel very full and not loose. Looks like your doe still needs to fill her udder some... but all does show different signs.  

Hopefully soon!


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Her previous owner said her udder filled right at kidding last time so I am watching. It has gotten bigger in the past 24 hours. So hopefully it will continue to grow I am so excited for new kids and my children are anxious too!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

This is her before I moved her into the kidding pen last week.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , such a pretty girl  Good luck with kidding , i say two doelings 
Keep us posted ! The last days are the hardest for you , hang in there


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks. She slept all night last night. To the point of looking dead. Lol I was concerned. Anyone else seen a goat sleep so hard before labor? I have never seen her sleep so heavy. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, I've seen that.  And it's always during a middle of the night check of course, which makes me feel so... :hair:. LOL


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Lol I know!!! I am pacing in the night while she sleeps soundly! Her udder is bigger this morning though. Eeeek getting more excited. She is so dramatic. Paw paw paw the ground. Lol. Lay down. Get up and repeat and no change....


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like she's really close!


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks y'all!! Hopefully I won't be bald by the time she has these kids!!! Hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Well she had some more streaming of clear goo and some more back arching but no babies....<hair>

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think she's going to go soon……how soon , i don't know , sorry 
Keep us posted !!!! Don't worry , sleep is underrated , and so is a full head of hair , lol...


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Lol thanks Trickyroo! I will keep y'all posted. She slept good again last night...me not so much. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Boy , she's taking you for quite the ride ! Sleeping so soundly while we all pull our hair out here , how dare she :GAAH:

Maybe you ought to remind her she supposed to be pushing out babies and not beauty sleeping :shrug:


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Update on Scarlet...well as of today we still have no kids. I think I have noticed some contractions. The due date I was given was wrong and now we have been told she was bred to a bigger better buck on the other hand . She has been up and down for about 5 hours and no discharge yet but her tail is really slanted and her udder is huge! I am full of excitement. Hopefully not too much excitement. It's supposed to snow here tonight too! Eeeek!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

That is soooo funny! I have a prego boer doe named Scarlet two!!!! ( I can post a pic if you want to see her!)


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Sure I would love to see her! When is yours due? That's so funny!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

She's due May 27


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Awe she is beautiful! I love all her color!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Me two! I was hoping to breed her to Diesel, (PB black with dapple lines out of smshooter515's Shaddrack) but he was too young to get the job done so she's bred to Warf this year! (Alpine)


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

So funny, my Scarlet was supposedly bred to a buck named Shooter but now we find out she is bred to Grenade. Which is a better buck anyway. She still hasn't changed much. Maybe she is positioning kids? Who knows??? Ugh. We didn't get snow last night just lots of rain. Her vulva is more puffy this morning I think though.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'd love to see pics of Grenade if you have them!!!!


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

It's somebody else's buck that we bought her from. So I don't have any pictures and Shooter passed away  so sad. Grenade is 100% ABGA and prob around 260 pounds he is gorgeous. He throws black headed babies and has even had some paints so I can't wait to see what Scarlet has! I just took a picture of her lady parts and udder. I just wonder if she is ready or positioning or what in the world she is doing? Wasting my time????


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

It looks like she dropped some too!!!


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes she has! Now I just wait for some action. She seems so uncomfortable. I haven't noticed anymore discharge....SHRUG


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow she is big! You both should have some gorgeous kids Good luck


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She looks really close! How is she today?


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

She is still pretty much the same. I can still see the babies moving around in there. She seems so miserable and every now and then they will press on her bladder and she pees on herself a little. She is so pitiful


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , I'm sorry she's not feeling great 
Hopefully she will go soon and get back to her self again


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks I sure hope so. We went for a nice long walk today and she kept stopping a lot and bleating quietly which was unusual for her but still no discharge and she is up and down in the kidding pen. Digging to China. Lol 
We have a market goat association show clinic tomorrow. I bet she is waiting to go into labor then so I will miss that.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , i think your right , she will go right at the time you have to leave for your clinic ,lol.. Sorry  

But if you think about it , its classic doe code


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Well I went on and went to the clinic and headed home now...hopefully she will be in labor when I get back. Lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Any updates on your girl?


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Here is Scarlet busy NOT having kids...LOL she has these awesome 3 dots on her belly you can't sortof see in this picture though. It would be awesome if one of her babies has these markings.  she sits like this a lot. Lol


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Scarlet is finally in labor I believe!!!!! We went walking at 10:30 this morning and she didn't want to be around the rest of the herd and she started talking. She is having definite contractions and talking with each one. Holy cow her udder is huge too!


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Good luck! One of mine is due today but is not looking like she's gunna go... :lol:


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Well I had to pull both  doeling wasn't alive she was breech and stuck. And the buckling had both feet tucked back but I managed to get him out and save him! For my first time this was certainly a wild ride! Both mama and baby are doing fine after bonding and she had some antibiotics.


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

my little miracle buckling


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! What a cute little guy!  

I wish they would have presented better for you.  I guess there's no better way to learn how to assist does than to have kids not present correctly, but still.... that's tough. 

Sorry you lost the doeling.


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks. I certainly learned a lot!


----------

